# YouTube Channel: Wham Baam Teslacam



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is my first submission to the thread.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Welcome officially to the forum!
Having a dash cam specialist around might come handy


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Mesprit87 said:


> Welcome officially to the forum!
> Having a dash cam specialist around might come handy


Thank you!
haha sure, if you have any questions regarding pre 2015 models - im the guy 

No, but I hope I have a few tricks up my sleeve  I would be glad if i could help out


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok, so I couldn't rest with this Teslacam thing.
So I have started a mini series with Teslacam Moments where I have talked with uploaders and (besides getting their permission ofc), got some more info to the story on what happened. So sort of a News Cast of some interesting Tesla Experiences on the roads (and parkinglots).
I'm not making any money out of this of some sort - just a manic interest sparking this right now, . Spent almost 24 hours gathering info, editing, finding videos etc. My wife thinks i'm nuts. I will upload a video maybe once a week with 4-5 videos in them. I hope at least some will find it as interesting as I do...

Would it be OK to post this kind of videos in here?
If not I will remove asap.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MatsLans said:


> Would it be OK to post this kind of videos in here?


It is.
We just ask that you keep all of the posts containing videos for your channel in a single thread.
I've gone ahead and moved all of your existing posts into this new thread specific for your videos.


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

garsh said:


> It is.
> We just ask that you keep all of the posts containing videos for your channel in a single thread.
> I've gone ahead and moved all of your existing posts into this new thread specific for your videos.


Great, thank you!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Tesla Stories told by the Teslacam: Episode 2!


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Really liking these so far, format and style are great, keep it up


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

MatsLans said:


> Tesla Stories told by the Teslacam: Episode 2!


Feel free to include my wonderful SENTRY MODE clip...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

A) I pray that you were able to have that MFer brought up on charges.
B) What does his graffiti mean?
C) Wasn't he driving a Leaf? What's his beef?


SMITTY said:


> Feel free to include my wonderful SENTRY MODE clip...


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

FRC said:


> A) I pray that you were able to have that MFer brought up on charges.
> B) What does his graffiti mean?
> C) Wasn't he driving a Leaf? What's his beef?


HAHA, no charges were pressed. We ended up having a nice talk about things when I ran into him at my apartments clubhouse. I was able to remove all markings, he offered to get car detailed etc. I didn't bother following up with any of that. The talk we had was suffice in my opinion. Had I not been able to remove all markings, then I would have looked into things a bit further.

He claims my car takes too long to charge so the "NO P" was meant for "No Parking" LOL... English is his second language so I'm glad he wasn't able to actually spell out "PARKING" I kindly let him know he is not parking enforcement.

He was driving a Plug-In Prius, didn't realize Teslas take much longer to charge than his Prius.

We had multiple talks after, a lot of talks about Teslas. He wants one as his next car. We became pretty cordial in fact. Id like to chalk up the way i handled the situation as me growing up and not reacting like i would have in my younger days. Haha.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Good for you, and nice story. I would certainly be confused by vandalism from a fellow PEV owner!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Gunn said:


> Really liking these so far, format and style are great, keep it up


Thank you! Im really glad you like it  Will do!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

SMITTY said:


> HAHA, no charges were pressed. We ended up having a nice talk about things when I ran into him at my apartments clubhouse. I was able to remove all markings, he offered to get car detailed etc. I didn't bother following up with any of that. The talk we had was suffice in my opinion. Had I not been able to remove all markings, then I would have looked into things a bit further.
> 
> He claims my car takes too long to charge so the "NO P" was meant for "No Parking" LOL... English is his second language so I'm glad he wasn't able to actually spell out "PARKING" I kindly let him know he is not parking enforcement.
> 
> ...


THIS. IS. NUTS! 
Wow, way to be the bigger person and taking this so calm. I got frustrated just seeing the video.
I would love to use it though, thank you very much for reaching out. Really appreciate it 

Will send you the link once done!


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

MatsLans said:


> THIS. IS. NUTS!
> Wow, way to be the bigger person and taking this so calm. I got frustrated just seeing the video.
> I would love to use it though, thank you very much for reaching out. Really appreciate it
> 
> Will send you the link once done!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Awesome videos :thumbsup:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> I'm new to the forum, from Sweden - Stockholm. Have had a Tesla Model 3 for 9 months, and have been hoovering the forum since then.
> I used to work with dashcams up until 2015, I ran a company that worked with BlackVue, and haven't touched or watched a single dashcam video since then. I was fed up one could say. But now, after the last release where you could watch the videos directly on the screen in the car - I was hooked again. This is so much fun!
> I even dusted off 6 year old Youtube account I had from that time . now rebranded and renamed for teslacam.
> 
> Here is my first submission to the thread. I saw really crazy guy overtaking a lorry on the roadside and threw himself back in resulting in a near miss with a Volvo. Sent it to the police, but you can't really see the car model/make to be honest. Oh here goes:


That looked like a Chrysler 300. Not exactly a common car where you are I would bet!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> HAHA, no charges were pressed. We ended up having a nice talk about things when I ran into him at my apartments clubhouse. I was able to remove all markings, he offered to get car detailed etc. I didn't bother following up with any of that. The talk we had was suffice in my opinion. Had I not been able to remove all markings, then I would have looked into things a bit further.
> 
> He claims my car takes too long to charge so the "NO P" was meant for "No Parking" LOL... English is his second language so I'm glad he wasn't able to actually spell out "PARKING" I kindly let him know he is not parking enforcement.
> 
> ...


Wow I remember your original story and how upset it made everyone...amazing that it turned out favorable and even made a tesla convert! Great job, it must be incredibly hard to be civil in that situation, and now two people are better off and happier


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> Tesla Stories told by the Teslacam: Episode 2!


Looks like Armondo shouldn't be using Autopilot on roads it's not designed for. Maybe he would hit less deer.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Holy crap! With both deer! I never heard of one just lying on the road. And the 2nd one! Damn. Poor thing. But an interesting example of conservation of momentum.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Really enjoying these videos! Subscribed!

Sean


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

SP's Tesla said:


> Really enjoying these videos! Subscribed!
> 
> Sean


thank you SP! Glad you liked it. More videos coming out. will try to post once a week.
Next one is a special... On 'Rolling coal' on teslas


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> thank you SP! Glad you liked it. More videos coming out. will try to post once a week.
> Next one is a special... On 'Rolling coal' on teslas


BTW, LOVE your avatar!!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

I made a video about our secret.
No, just goofing around. I did end up spending over 30h editing this though, and car got VERY clean.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> I made a video about our secret.
> No, just goofing around. I did end up spending over 30h editing this though, and car got VERY clean.


Would you come film my car next??


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

FRC said:


> Would you come film my car next??


Haha, for sure! You have insurance, right?


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

This next Episode of Teslacam Stories is about Rolling Coal. Most (all) videos is from USA. I did not know this was a thing before I stumbled across these videos. But after talking to some of the uploaders i learned this was quite common for them??? This got to be a US only thing?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MatsLans said:


> This got to be a US only thing?


Yes, it is. Yay us.

Thankfully, I've yet to experience this personally, even though I've often been passed by large, lifted diesel pickups. So not *too* common of a thing.


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Episode 4


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Unique style indeed


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Episode 5:


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> I'm new to the forum, from Sweden - Stockholm. Have had a Tesla Model 3 for 9 months, and have been hoovering the forum since then.
> I used to work with dashcams up until 2015, I ran a company that worked with BlackVue, and haven't touched or watched a single dashcam video since then. I was fed up one could say. But now, after the last release where you could watch the videos directly on the screen in the car - I was hooked again. This is so much fun!
> I even dusted off 6 year old Youtube account I had from that time . now rebranded and renamed for teslacam.
> 
> Here is my first submission to the thread. I saw really crazy guy overtaking a lorry on the roadside and threw himself back in resulting in a near miss with a Volvo. Sent it to the police, but you can't really see the car model/make to be honest. Oh here goes:


I hear ya. I've been designing Tier 1 dash cams for a year now....not bored yet but getting there!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

styleruk said:


> I hear ya. I've been designing Tier 1 dash cams for a year now....not bored yet but getting there!


Haha hang in there!!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Poetic justice is served!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Dangerous overtake and near miss from Sweden


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

So, so happy to see that all idiot drivers don't live in America!!!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

FRC said:


> So, so happy to see that all idiot drivers don't live in America!!!


Haha 😂👍


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Tesla stories Episode 6


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Whoooowwwwwww!
InsideEVs picked up and wrote an article about Teslacam Stories!!
Thank you VERY much to all of you who have sent me clips. I really appreciate it! LOVE
https://insideevs.com/news/431181/v...ECiC_SCP4zvydn4nFaOHR34v9Egfm74y_xzBeT9uQIk1g


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

The consequences of a nearly silent car


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Tesla Dashcam caught motorcycle crash | TESLACAM STORIES: EPISODE 7


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MatsLans said:


> Dangerous overtake and near miss from Sweden


Wow. Extremely reckless.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MatsLans said:


> Tesla Dashcam caught motorcycle crash | TESLACAM STORIES: EPISODE 7


I don't understand why Californians have so much against Tesla...you would think they would be beaming with pride over their California-made cars!
At least the turkeys in CA use the crosswalks!


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I don't understand why Californians have so much against Tesla...you would think they would be beaming with pride over their California-made cars!
> At least the turkeys in CA use the crosswalks!


My great-grandmother moved to California in her 80's after living in New York City most of her life. She got a lot of glee out of stepping into the street and watching all the traffic stop for her. Makes sense that even the wild turkeys in California use the crosswalks. (In Massachusetts they don't even pay attention to TRAFFIC.)


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Teslacam Stories Episode 8 ⚡


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you like the voice over?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MatsLans said:


> Do you like the voice over?


So much in California


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

MatsLans said:


> Do you like the voice over?


Not a huge fan of the VoiceOver, just because it's reading what's on the screen. Maybe have the VoiceOver say something different, like offer a summary that is supplemented by the on-screen text?

Sad that so many of these have clear shots of the perpetrator and yet nothing is done about it...

Sean


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MatsLans said:


> Do you like the voice over?


I know of one other YouTube channel that used to never add voice-overs.
Now all of his videos have a voice-over.
I can't remember the exact reason why, but he added it to make YouTube happy. Without the voice-overs, I think his videos would be ranked lower?


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

garsh said:


> I know of one other YouTube channel that used to never add voice-overs.
> Now all of his videos have a voice-over.
> I can't remember the exact reason why, but he added it to make YouTube happy. Without the voice-overs, I think his videos would be ranked lower?


Yes there is something to that. I don't think it will affect the ranking per say but youtube is very keen on hunting down reused content.
Many of the submitters who send me clips to use (or clips that I find) are often posten on youtube already. THen I edit and add captions.
But I have been contacted by youtube on 2 of my clips where they say that this editing is not enough and I need to add more of my own creation to it for it to be OK.
Here voice over is recommended.


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Teslacam stories from my country, Sweden! *🇸🇪*


----------



## Mr.K (Jan 6, 2019)

MatsLans said:


> Teslacam stories from my country, Sweden! *🇸🇪*


Just sent you some video links of a guy loosing two bicycles and then his wife


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I like the voice over, but think you should drop the captions. No reason to duplicate and it's easier to listen and watch than to read and watch.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

FRC said:


> I like the voice over, but think you should drop the captions. No reason to duplicate and it's easier to listen and watch than to read and watch.


I disagree. I like being able to read the name of the submitter and some basic facts. But you might make the caption shorter and on screen for less time now that you are providing additional info in the voiceover.


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr.K said:


> Just sent you some video links of a guy loosing two bicycles and then his wife


THANK you! Haha "then his wife". That will be the episode name 😂


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Episode 11


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AMERICA!

LOL!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Episode 12


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Easy guide how to set up Teslacam with a Samsung T5 SSD


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> Unique style indeed


who just sits there and stands in their own pee? Moron.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

MatsLans said:


> Easy guide how to set up Teslacam with a Samsung T5 SSD


Great to see how you can just take the SSD drive out of the box and the car will do all the formatting and configuration now.

I just installed one of these today. I formatted it first on my computer so I could partition the drive and save some music to play in the car. For others who want to do that -- if you're using Windows, format the drive NTFS, then "shrink" the partition to free up space, then create the new partition. Once that's done, format both partitions exFAT. Add a "TeslaCam" folder to the partition you want to use for Sentry Mode. Then you can plug it into your car and the camera icon should appear.


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

This is a remake of Episode 3 that was taken down due to a copyright ban on the short song used in the outro video. I took the chance to redo the episode by adding more videos that was sent in, redo the editing and adding voice over to follow the theme on the new episodes.

I hope you like this REDUX version as well, it is by far my favorite episode! ⚡

The last upload almost hit 0,5 million views, 800 likes and 200 comments.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I wonder... Do the folks who do this understand that the Tesla is only getting close in order to make _sure _that their plate is clearly visible in their saved dashcam footage?


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

AutopilotFan said:


> Great to see how you can just take the SSD drive out of the box and the car will do all the formatting and configuration now.
> 
> I just installed one of these today. I formatted it first on my computer so I could partition the drive and save some music to play in the car. For others who want to do that -- if you're using Windows, format the drive NTFS, then "shrink" the partition to free up space, then create the new partition. Once that's done, format both partitions exFAT. Add a "TeslaCam" folder to the partition you want to use for Sentry Mode. Then you can plug it into your car and the camera icon should appear.


Great info!!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

People showing love for Tesla caught on Sentry Mode


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Episode 14 ⚡


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Teslacam Stories Episode 15 ⚡


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Autopilot for the win!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Woman knifes a brand new Tesla Model Y


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Copied from the video comments:
*UPDATE FROM WES*​We found out who it was in parallel with the police. The police went to the lady's place of work today and arrested her. She was taken to the police station and questioned. She denied damaging the car but the expression on her face changed when the police told her they had video and that these new cars have cameras everywhere.​


MatsLans said:


> Woman knifes a brand new Tesla Model Y


----------



## felzano3 (Oct 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> Copied from the video comments:
> *UPDATE FROM WES*​We found out who it was in parallel with the police. The police went to the lady's place of work today and arrested her. She was taken to the police station and questioned. She denied damaging the car but the expression on her face changed when the police told her they had video and that these new cars have cameras everywhere.​


so unfortunate that this woman had acted on her tesla envy and damaged the Y. hope she paid for the damage and served some days behind bars.


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

felzano3 said:


> so unfortunate that this woman had acted on her tesla envy and damaged the Y. hope she paid for the damage and served some days behind bars.


Wes is till waiting for the court date, time will tell!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MatsLans said:


>


Woah. The TeslaCam videos (along with the whole world) are getting crazier and crazier!


----------



## MatsLans (Jun 4, 2020)

Episode 22


----------



## gyndok (Apr 25, 2019)

This is video of a guy hitting me from behind and running..


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

gyndok said:


> This is video of a guy hitting me from behind and running..


Really sorry to hear that. Hope you're ok!

Did they catch this guy?

Sean


----------



## TBolt (Dec 31, 2021)

I can’t believe I happened to come upon the thread where Wham Baam got started. 👍 Wishing the channel continued success!


----------

